# Ground Blind Ideas



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

This spring I am thinking about building a ground blind. Its in a good spot for both deer and turkey. I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas or experiences (size, dig down a little, concealment, ect). 

I am thinking I want to use mostly materials from the woods, lashing everything together, but am not completly opposed to using plywood. 

Anyway, any thoughts would be greatly appreciated, there are a lot of things that I could easily be overlooking.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I see a lot of deer from the ground. The area that I hunt is kind of thick...I used dead branches laying around. Between seasons the vines usually grow up around the blind and all I have to do is cut shooting lanes and clear out the inside. It blends in VERY well with it's surroundings.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

I made three of these at my place and they work great all wood. Sorry dont have size.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

get your chainsaw and cut up some 5-8 ft pieces of deadfall logs and pile them up by a a nice tree...pile up the logs around your rt and left by the tree so your back can be against the tree, give yourself plenty of leg room and pile about 12-18" worth of logs, etc...in the front...also, stand some up along the back of the tree, so when the animals come from behind you, they cant see you til their parelell....when completed, only thing sticking out will be your shoulders and head....which in full camo...your good to go.....I've killed many many deer out of these set ups...


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas. I was thinking about something with a roof. 

zcat, you dont have any problems with the dark windows on your blind? I wouldnt think so, but some people say if you have big shaded spots like that in your blind the deer will get spooked. So they tell you to use shoot through camo netting.

I think the shoot through netting is more of a fad, but maybe not.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

oucat said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I was thinking about something with a roof.
> 
> zcat, you dont have any problems with the dark windows on your blind? I wouldnt think so, but some people say if you have big shaded spots like that in your blind the deer will get spooked. So they tell you to use shoot through camo netting.
> 
> I think the shoot through netting is more of a fad, but maybe not.


We have shoot throu camo netting on them . Deer walk 10 feet from it. I have another one , where I turkey hunt and many turkery have been shot out of that blind. We will shoot gun or bow throu it.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Where did you pick up the shoot thru netting? I have tried to find it in bulk and can't seem to find it. Thanks for the help.

Lg_mouth


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

I got replacement ones from gander mnt.


----------

